# Helicopter / PP Licence



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone know of a good training school out there?

Never been stable enough in one location and want to finally bite the bullet. figured with it being quite flat I'd be less likely to bump into something.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I came across these numbers on the Dubai Airport website...sorry cant tell you if they are any good or not.

Emirates flying school +971 4 2995 162
Dubai Aviation College +971 4 2824 122
Dubai Aviation Club +971 4 2824 000

I believe there is a small airport in Umm Al Qwain, that we have passed a few time, with light aircraft. Perhaps you can learn to fly there. (the airport was featured on Amazing Race a few years ago)


----------

